# Well they tried to burn us out yesterday



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

A wildfire got started just across the valley yesterday afternoon. Lots of wind so they had us ready to evacuate in case it turned toward us. I had to box up all my non-flyers and get ready to release everybody else. It was touch and go for a while last night but the fire guys got the tanker plane and the bucket copters on it and got it knocked down before the wind really got going. Held it to 10 acres. I hate wildfires, but at least I'm now ready to pack everybody up and hit the road so that's one good thing.

NAB


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

WOW.... very close call... I am so thankful that you were prepared.... and even more thankful that everyone is safe and well.


----------



## bcr1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Wow nab that was a close call!! Glad it all worked out for ya


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Of all the natural disasters that scare me, fire is the worst!!

I CAN'T BEGIN TO TELL YOU HOW GLAD I AM ALL TURNED OUT WELL!!

You live in such a beautiful area! To see it destroyed by fire breaks my heart!!

SENDING MY BEST WITH LOVE AND HUGS TO YOU AND ALL THE CRITTERS, NAB!!

Shi


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

That must have been so scary. I'm glad all is ok.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

That wouldn't be a bad drill for all of us to walk through.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Feather said:


> That wouldn't be a bad drill for all of us to walk through.


You are so right. At this point, I wouldn't be able to fit eveyone in my car.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Glad it turned out to be just a test run. I can't imagine having to do emergency transport for all of your wild critters!


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

A flood or a fire, nether of them show any mercy, glad yours turned out ok.
Dave


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Charis said:


> You are so right. At this point, I wouldn't be able to fit eveyone in my car.


At this point, I wouldn't be able to fit everyone into a U-Haul. 

I'm so glad it worked out okay, Nab, I can't imagine having to pack up all your guys and then worry about the released ones!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Glad all is well, Nab. Some of our members have had to pack up and go due to hurricanes in Florida. I'm pretty sure that Treesa is prepared, and I know that Julie (Turkey) had to evacuate years ago and managed to do it simply because she was prepared. This is a really important consideration for all of us .. if you've got to go at the drop of a hat, then how do you get your birds and animals out? You need to have figured this out before the need to do so and also need to have gotten all the logistics down pat .. ie .. will all those boxes/carriers fit into our vehicles .. do you have food and water for all the critters .. this is definitely something to think about and get organized. Here in So Cal we have fires and earthquakes .. in other areas it's hurricanes and tornadoes .. flash floods .. you name it .. you need to be prepared! AND .. you especially need to know what evacuation resources will not only accept you BUT also your birds and animals.

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Fires are just the worst, I sure am glad they got it under control and all is well.


----------



## TrevorsCoop (Jul 14, 2009)

I can't amagine! here in NJ, i have never experienced a wild fire. Which birds where your non-flyers?


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Phew, Nab! I was expecting to see a thread about two little animals that had been plucked out of danger. How frightening for you all!

Cynthia


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*It was a very good drill for us*

now I have all my emergency boxes and carriers set aside in the garage with clean chux pads and ready to load. a 5 gallon pail of food and a traveling meds bag (baytril, neosporin etc.) all ready to go too. I could get ready and go a lot faster now since going through this exercise. Everybody that is in a fire prone area or any area that has natural disasters should probably do a practice run it could give you the key learnings that will save time and therefore the lives of your guys.

NAB 

Of course some guys just don't like to travel like the Black Crowned Night Heron and the Sharp-Shinned Hawk. Getting in boxes just isn't their cup of tea even if it is for their own good.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Yep...that Hawk, looks rather annoyed.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Wonderful pics.....You just can't please them all , even though you have their best interests at heart and are such a good caregiver.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

nabisho said:


> now I have all my emergency boxes and carriers set aside in the garage with clean chux pads and ready to load. a 5 gallon pail of food and a traveling meds bag (baytril, neosporin etc.) all ready to go too. I could get ready and go a lot faster now since going through this exercise....


Good advice to get as much done ahead of time so you can just grab and go!


----------

